# Picked up a Madone 5.2SL



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Picked up a Madone 5.2SL, haven't really ridden it yet. Tried setting it up similar to my old bike, notice the high riser stem. I may go lower if my lower back permits.


----------



## thomasfxlt (Mar 5, 2007)

Great bike...congrats!


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*i dont mean to bear bad news but, IMHO*

IMHO, and I must admit this is not just you, but so many other Madone/5000 photos posted here - it's an epidemic of poor fit.

did you buy a Madone because you wanted a Madone and nothing but Madone? if so, congratulations. A great bike. I hope you are very happy with it. Honestly. 

Dont read anything below that line.

It looks like a Madone/5000 geometry does not suit your body, if you ride with almost zero saddle to bar drop, as the photo shows. Madone has short (proportionately) head and seat tubes - in relation to top tubes. You need decent flexibility and/or longer upper body/arms to fit Madone well. Even Lance had 20mm of spacers on his Madone.

it is a great bike, I have Madone 5.9 myself but the front end set-up (spacers/stem) of your bike looks like a poor fit for your body. I would have bought a Specialised Roubaix instead if I wanted very little saddle to bar drop.

Once again, I am not having a go at you at all but am simply trying to highlight some better fit options for the future.

Stay Upright


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Your absolutely right!...... I am capable of getting my body lower, I am just feeling it out and set it up similar to my other bike. Which turns out to be not very practical, as you have pointed out. I am thinking I should have gotten the "Pilot" model........


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah, cool looking. i've 06 one ( midnight blue ) and it ride really well. i did make " some adjustment: switching from Ultegra triple to dura Ace double and most importantly switching from Bontrager race-lite to Zipp 404 tubulars ( that would be extra $ 2,000 ) heheh anyway enjoy the rides and zoom zoom...


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

*two week update*

I've been riding Madone for 2 weeks now, about 150 miles on it. My lower back is recovering nicely now from some strain I feel those 1st 150 miles put, both from enthusiasm and 1" lower handlebar-1" further reach position compared to my other ride. I will give it another go later this week if my back fully heals up. My 36 year old body just doesn't bend like it used to, with proper conditioning I may become accustomed again!?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd hit it.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Has anybody considered that it's pointless for a frame to reach a certain height at the head tube and then have a negative rise stem to take out some of the height as virtually every road bike on the planet is sold? I think you've got it right there my man. If it's comfortable, ride it.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

it's kind of odd seeing red Trek bike ( even though it's an interesting and cool color ) so two thumbs up!!


----------



## pktrekguy (Nov 4, 2005)

z ken said:


> it's kind of odd seeing red Trek bike ( even though it's an interesting and cool color ) so two thumbs up!!


I think the Chi Red is sweet. One of the coolest parts about that particular scheme is that the black panels aren't painted black, they are actually clear-coated so that you can see the carbon underneath. VERY COOL


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

We need a gold Trek bike.


----------



## daver42 (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks like you ditched a higher-end Bontrager saddle for a lower-end Bonty saddle. Did the first one not work out?


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, I like the Lux saddle better at the moment, I gained about 60 or so grams in the process (if I recall correctly?).


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

kj: have you think about upgrading for faster wheelset?? i bet your red Madone will look unbelievably-cool with Campy's Boras. then again a pair of Boras do cost atmost $ 3k ( gulp!! ) or you can go with " lesser " one with Zipp 404 ( my current wheels. heheh ) somewhere between $ 1500 and $ 2000. at worst get Mavic ES and you could get them about $ 800 and they're fast but just not the fastest.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I am working on building a wheel set around Shimano 600 hubs, probably Velocity rims and light weight DT spokes.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

z ken said:


> kj: have you think about upgrading for faster wheelset?? i bet your red Madone will look unbelievably-cool with Campy's Boras. then again a pair of Boras do cost atmost $ 3k ( gulp!! ) or you can go with " lesser " one with Zipp 404 ( my current wheels. heheh ) somewhere between $ 1500 and $ 2000. at worst get Mavic ES and you could get them about $ 800 and they're fast but just not the fastest.


If you're thinking about looks, Campy wheels with Shimano pars is a no-no.

Mavic K ES's are terrible wheels. They're not aerodynamic, they're not laterally stiff (look at the tests, they perform terribly), and they're actually more like $1,000. The way that Ksyrium ES's lose weight over Ksyrium SL's is to make the rim shallower. In other words, they take an already very unaerodynamic wheel, and make it even less aerodynamic. Great idea, Mavic!

Custom wheels are a better deal. Talking to Troy Watson (Ligero), you can get a pair of White Industries H1 hubs laced with Sapim Laser spokes to a Niobium 19mm rim for a weight in the 1300s to 1400s, can't recall.

That's lighter than the Ksyriums. It will also be stiffer, have better hubs, and not be made of proprietary parts (so if you break a spoke you don't have to ship it back to Mavic)... aaaaand the best part? $400. Less than half the price of the K's, and better.

For a good wheelset, you don't buy Ksyriums. You buy custom.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

About 1,500 mile update: It's good and comfortable now, here is the current configuration, most comfortable road bike I've ridden (if you can excuse the look of high riser stem), climbs very well, descends nice (getting rid of the stock Shimano brake pads helped),


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

you got your bike for $ 2 k??


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> I'd hit it.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

z ken said:


> you got your bike for $ 2 k??


Where have you been? They've been on sale since the new 08's started trickling in..maybe a couple months now.


'07 Trek Madone SL 5.2
Reg: $3,099.99 Sale Price: $1,999.99

Watch the miles fly by on Trek's impressive Madone SL 5.2. Sporting Trek's lauded OCLV 110 carbon frame, it was developed with top-level climbing and aerodynamics in mind. And, this speedster comes with a Shimano Ultegra 10-speed group with a Dura-Ace rear derailleur. Plus, the aero Bontrager Race…


----------



## kize13 (Sep 30, 2007)

z ken said:


> you got your bike for $ 2 k??


I'm new to the forum. But to answer your question-- Yesterday, I just purchased an 06 Trek madone 5.2 SL triple in midnight blue for 2100 brand new. Dosen't look like there is much demand in the 52cm size--and it is the nicest bike I have ever owned. Shop around, they are on sale and dealers are trying to move them.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Another update: 32 hole Velocity wheel build complete; a higher riser stem; lights, frame pump and loaded for everyday use;.......... although I have switched to riding my slick fitted mountain bike for commute use (oh!... the freedom);


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

*Aeolus 5.0's for a day on demo*

I got a chance to try the Aeolus 5.0's thanks to Chain Reaction Bicycles. Took them on the local AM ride and was surprised at how effective they really can be. Most effective at higher speeds (duh!), going down hill in a pack had me swerving to avoid riders  Or was it just that they looked stunning!


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I have switched to Cannondale!....... go ahead ban me from this forum!

first ride report:

I rode the Cannondale Caad 9 up highway 9 today. It was the first ride. I tried to mimic my seating position of the Madone. I didn't get it completely right until returning from the ride. I suffered from some mid section cramping on the climb. Other than that it was a good ride. Geometry wise the Cannondale and Madone look close with my tape measure comparisons. The Cannondale has a larger head tube and a bit higher bottom bracket placement, otherwise the frames are close in measure. I found the ride quality of the Cannondale noticeably harder than the Madone but lively feeling most of the time. My ride up highway 9 was 2 minutes slower than my last attempt on my Madone (43 minutes). I was not completely comfortable with the seating position. The Cannondale is atleast a few pounds heavier than the Madone.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice ride, I guess I wont hound you too bad for you switching because you still have a red bike... and not to mention it fit you better. 

Take care and stop by this forum once in a while. 
Jim


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

delited


----------

